# Katherine McPhee VS Simon Cowell



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok. This is silly. Seems that Simon has to watch his "P"s and "Q"s when commenting on Kat's vocal performance. Did you catch the slip up tonight? Did you hear the backstage comments back to Simon (caught on audio!)? Whoa. Talk about awkward.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

seems they're serving drinks in the green room and the bartender is using over proof rum


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Nevertheless.... she was *really* awful on her first song.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, tonight made things very clear for me:

Daughtry is on top of his game

Second: Taylor - had a bunch of fun, and proved that he is a great performer and singer, yet perhaps not Idol material.

Second Last: McPhee - seemed tired, unsure and showed me that she can't keep time to save her life. "Erratic" was a comment Simon made tonight. Agreed.

Last: Paris - Whoa. Out of her league now.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nah 

daughtrys first song was very good- his second sucked and his voice was gone

eliots second song - honest voice - honest heart
First song was just okay but overly styled

mcphees second - terrific - her own style - great voice- her first sucked but she had fun and sparkled in in the second. Maybe the most unique performance yet

There are really some flashes of a great singer in Yamin. - Early Sinatra power lurking there.

Taylor gone if there any justice - he's out of his class now

IMNSHO 

•••

Looks like I'm not alone on Kat's knockout Cherry Tree :clap:
http://idolforums.com/index.php?showtopic=423700&st=20


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

iLab called it Paris gone/ Kat got a whole lot of mileage out of Cherry Tree.....

Final four...


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 15, 2002)

So who's next?
I say Elliot... great singer and all, but lacks personality and individual style. No "wow" factor for me, much like Paris.
The other three all have more of a hook.
My prediction.. Elliot, then Taylor, then Kat and Chris with the win. At least thats what my avatar tells me...
Rock


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Elliot, then Taylor, then Kat and Chris with the win.


I'm with you on that one.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'd concur Kat and Chris in the final. Taylor has some deep support tho.

Elliot has an amazing voice and has grown in confidence. I'd like to see him stylize less and just let his truly wonderful voice do the job.
I suspect he has a career of sorts if he wants it.

McPhee does for sure but I'm not sure she is hungry for it.
Chris is.
My sense is that Kat is pretty stressed but trained well enough to overcome it.
She has really come close a couple of times to an "Idol moment" - real close with Cherry Tree.

Taylor may do best of all if he hooks up with the right label and song writer.

Chris really has to watch over singing - his voice was wrecked second song this week.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Geez now I don't know......Elliot was terrific, Chris and Kat uneven and Taylor heated it up....hard to call now.....Chris might have blown it.

Kat had fun on the first one and the first part of the second was star level but she did oversing the last part of it - too bad.

Right songs for Elliot...boy's got a voice and heart. :clap:

Some good entertainment tonight.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> Geez now I don't know......Elliot was terrific, Chris and Kat uneven and Taylor heated it up....hard to call now.....Chris might have blown it.
> 
> Kat had fun on the first one and the first part of the second was star level but she did oversing the last part of it - too bad.
> 
> ...


Elliot definitely pulled it off tonight. He's always had one of the best voices IMO (remember him doing Stevie Wonder?).

I've had Katherine and Taylor picked in the final for a while and thought Elliot was gone for sure before tonight but I think that he may take Chris out after tonight's performance.

Taylor was just smokin' tonight though, reminded me of that bit of his harmonica performance when he first found out that he was into the final group.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I only caught the last half of the show... but Elliott certainly shone in his 2nd number. Wish I'd seen Taylor's - the flashbacks at the end of the show certainly gave the impression he was in his element.

Kat - yikes. Seriously off. Not a good song choice in #2. Chris looked good in the flashbacks too... 

I'm sorta leaning toward... Chris and Elliott in the final 2. Hmmm?

M


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

I love Elliot's voice but I just don't think he has the charisma to pull it off. He's peaking at the right time though, that's for sure.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think Chris is just plain tired and Kat very very nervous - she blew a lyric 

She may have enough to be true star down the road. She has the looks and voice. Gotta get by the nerves.
I'd say all have a career if they want it.

Elliot sure has grown in confidence and Taylor seems calmest of all - jest havin fun and it shows.

Don't know - I'll miss Chris the least - not a rocker voice fan.
Best Idol by far so far. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I watched it a second time, Yamin sure was good on that second number


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Taylor and Elliot for me were the stars tonight. Kat was just off all night and I dont know her chances of surviving in the elmination tonight. But I would be surprised to see them have 3 guys into the semis, from what I can recall, only Clay and Ruben were the only 2 guy finally. Interesting to see what happens.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think Cherry Tree last week plus the girl power aspect will get Kat through - .

I do think Chris is at risk tho Elliot and Taylor could split voting support as I suspect they have similar bases.
Both Elliot and Taylor certainly made it a horse race with a little help from the up until last night front runners.

Has Chris been in the bottom two?? He's got the rocker contingent sewn up.

On one of the forums tho someone mentioned it took almost the whole two hours to get through on Kat's line for the west coast - that's with two numbers so that's positive for her.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Kat and Elliot - bottom two tonight. Chris and Taylor got a lot of 'em southern votes to bank on. I've always said this is a popularity contest and those 2 are the most popular. And this is a TV show first; you can put the last bunch of winners and runners up on the show in the "Where are they now" dept. except for Kelly Clarkson, of course. Bye Bye Kat and your beautiful smile. Too bad; she was my favorite from the start.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I don't know - think you might be counting out girl power as an aspect and Kat's attractiveness as another. Elliot might have pulled some of Taylor's votes.
We'll soon see.
It'll be dull if you are right 

Wow just checked Idol forums - on a poll there Kat wayout in front.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

But she doesn't have that Southern girl power. And trust me, I do hope I am wrong. What's Chris gonna do if he wins. Sing pop-tart songs and ballads. A rocker needs a band behind him.


----------



## Rock Lobster (May 15, 2002)

America is fickle in their voting. Even though Elliot whipped it out last night, I still think he'll be gone tonight. His songs, especially the first, were obscure enough to be forgettable for most Americans.
Whose idea was it to have Elvis night at this stage of the competition anyway?
And the better question, will Elvis get up and do a song tonight?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah but even last week Kat was soooo far out in front I have a hard time believing it could swing - all the polls I could find showed that - big one here



> Elliott was a distant second with 11%. AOL's top three? Taylor with 16%, Chris with 16% and Katharine was in the lead with a whopping 42%


Appears she has a really broad base.

I agree Ellliot has an uphill struggle - been like that the whole way.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

oops more current poll - what a horserace


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

My prediction: Elliot or Chris are gone tonight (a total toss up - both will be in the "bottom two"), Kat will win the whole thing provided that they don't put her at the obvious disadvantage again of having to master a man's repertiore (it was not fair making her do Elvis).

She has it all except for the fact that she is totally petrified of Simon (probably not a bad gut reaction anyway froma business point of view).


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The dynamics of who goes are interesting.
If Chris goes tonight Kat is almost 100% a shoe in I think.

If either of Elliot or Taylor goes - then it's a 3 way horse race as the survivor of those two will likely get a good chunk of the vote that went to the eliminated one.

If Kat goes...horrors - then it's a shoot out with I think Daughtry a slight fav and depending on the performances.

Anyone know the next theme??


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow Taylor and Elliot safe 

Woo Chris gone.......bet Kat wins it all now.

Kats in total shock and Chris is devastated. He'll have a career out of this anyway.

I do think the other three showed more versatility. Kat dodged a bullet. I'm glad.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think Chris needed to win to be successful. His type of fans don't watch or vote in American Idol. 

We'll soon be seeing him again, I predict.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I agree - his career is pretty well started - Paula will manage him


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Chris has a huge, stadium rock voice, his future is set for sure. A weak night last night killed him.

I was wrong about Elliot, I love his voice but he had been so weak in the voting up to now I just didn't think that he'd be able to drag himself out of the bottom two even after such a great performance.

I do believe that Kat will win it all. My theory is that Simon is so hard on her b/c he's actaully thinks she's the best as well and wants her to do even better (or wants to gain the psychological edge so she'll be easier to control once teh competition is over).

Provided they don't stack the deck against her again like they did last night, I think she will carry it. Elliot doesn't have the charisma/stage presence and Taylor is just a bit too much of a ham.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The Elvis selection helped Taylor - hurt Kat.

Elliot really chose well and sang well. Amazing growth in confidence....I would suspect if he wants it he might have the longest career - that voice is pure gold. Right from the get go his voice stood out.
I mean look at Roy Orbison - not exactly Mr Personality but the guy could sing.

I'd sure like to here him do a Phil Collins song or two.....what's the next theme??


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well... obviously my finger is not on America's pulse... what a look of shock on Chris' face. I look forward to his first album.

M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well I'm not doin' so hot either I figured Chris and Kat in the final.

Would NOT have guessed Taylor and Elliot as the top two on any given night tho they clearly deserved it this time especially Elliot.

Maybe the rockers were all watchin' hockey. Speaking of which Sens lose again


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

MacDoc said:


> The Elvis selection helped Taylor - hurt Kat.
> 
> Elliot really chose well and sang well. Amazing growth in confidence....I would suspect if he wants it he might have the longest career - that voice is pure gold. Right from the get go his voice stood out.
> I mean look at Roy Orbison - not exactly Mr Personality but the guy could sing.
> ...


He's the real deal. I see him more in teh Joe Cocker mould myself. He's got the big smoky white soul voice to pull those kinds of arrangements off. I think he's actually got it made in teh personality dept. He has a stage presence that Elliot just does not IMO.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, I was way off. But the pretty Kat is still in, and she is by far the most marketable. With Taylor's "woo hoos" and Elliot's lack of woo hoos, I don't see them getting too far. And I still think Kat has the better voice overall. I disagree with most of you on one thing; I think by the time the next American Idol starts, we'll be saying Chris Who? Does anyone remember Constantine?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I kinda feel that comparing Constantine to Chris is misleading for me. I thought Constantine was always out of his element when he tried to sign rock songs, where Chris was completely in his element with them and was able to mold all of the other song nights into something that he was able to sing with his own style. Constantine was always all over the map and I dont think he even made it to the top four if i remember correctly.

Either way I still like Taylor because hes out there enjoying it the most and always performs. Kat was lucky, IMO she should have been dropped last night.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

The look on everyone's faces in last nights kill-em-off episode was priceless - great TV. Got to remember that this is a show and it's all about the ratings!

However, I must admit that this season has been the best yet.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Overkill, the point I was making was that no matter how popular you are, or how good you are, when the next Idol rolls around, you will be forgotten. We'll take this up in a year from now.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

We can see that Kelly Clarkson is the only one to really be a successful idol and that is only after she dumped the management team from the idol show which includes Simon. I cant say that she is the most talented of the winners or others who have made the top 10, but she found her element now and is doing quite well in it. Popular or not, sometimes you just need to get your foot through the door and work twice as hard from that point and one of the newer idols could be doing what Kelly is.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Umm Fantasia seemed to do okay 6 Grammies for an illiterate single mom is not too shabby a result. 

Kat's got better looks and vocals than anyone who as yet come through the show and lots fo training.
She's the right age for an ongoing career if she wants it but I'm not 100% sure of that.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Heard in the news that the band Fuel want to pick up Chris. Wonder if he is going to take them up on that offer.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

(Post song 1) Well if that's all Elliot is brining to the table tonight, it's not going to be much of a contest.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

OK, continuing my conversation with myself, all of the first song choices just sucked. Of all teh Bruce Springsteen songs ... Dancing in the Dark??? WTF???

Next, and I know no one is going to believe this, but I was at a dance recital over the w/e for my girls and there was a performance done to Judy Garland's rendition of Somewhere Over the Rainbow. I told my kids that this would be the perfect song for Katherine to sing. Unfortunately I think she strayed too far from teh purity that Judy achieved but it was still great.

And I think I'm already on record for comparing Taylor to Joe Cocker ...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Taylor stole the show tonight! Loved all of his performances and he knows how to entertain! Awesome stuff.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Bunch of nerves showing up 
Missed Kat's first song. Eilliot can sing....odd song choices.

Kat has come soooooo close a couple of times to blowing them all away. Really enjoyed Cherry Tree - she tends to over sing the bigger songs.
I do wish she'd stuck to the Over the Rainbow simplicity

Taylor and Kat???.....who the hell knows. Not the best evening - gonna watch the reprise later.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bye bye Elliot. Although, after last week...:yikes:


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

OK can I change my prediction? Unless Kat finds herself in the next week and quits trying to be Christina Aguilera, Taylor is going to win. Elliot's gone I'm afraid.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Predictions:
Elliot is out. He just didn't have a great night.

Kat is in thanks to Somewhere over the Rainbow. I'm not a big Taylor fan, but he was more consistently good tonight, and most importantly, he has a very clear idea of who he is as a singer. 

Next week, it really depends on whether Kat finds herself or not.

ETA: I did not read mycatsnameis' post where I wrote this.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Well I think Taylor will be safe and it goes between Kat and Elliot. From last week seeing Kat in the bottom two, and her not really stealing the show tonight I dont know if a lot of votes that went to Chris are going to find their way to her. I would see them going to Taylor and Elliot. Could be a close one come elimination time tomorrow night.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Girl factor still gonna count. I think if she recapped Cherry Tree as well as the first time ( I think that still was the most original performance to date ) she'd win.

Taylor was least nervous tonight, Elliot was confident with the wrong songs - he can sing anything tho.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, I actually found myself entranced with Kat's performances tonight - finding myself wander a bit watching the other two. I felt the judges too harsh in their assessments of Kat, but I think they're all doing it for a reason: they know she is going to win and believe that she can be pushed even farther. However, Kat did come across as a bit of a suck.

Taylor took it home with his final performance. 

Here's my take:

Contest between Kat and Taylor. 

Winner? Kat


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I agree I think she's being held to a higher standard. Entranced is a good choice of description.

Kat song one -did fine but not her choice and she knocked it back to the judges in a good way - stood up for herself. It almost seems they are judging her on another level than the others.
If she did Cherry Tree one more time she'd run away with it. That was a truly unique and inspired choice and performance.
She's in mind the first truly Super Star material...if she wants it - looks, training, emotion and talent.
She's only 21 and her nerves show it - she's way way more nervous than she shows. Her acapella in Over the Rainbow was phenomenal - I made the mistake of watching the first time on the Canadian feed 

Taylor just does not have the big voice for Dancin the Dark - he did okay as an entertainer on it.

Elliot is a treat as he goes his own way, has a truly incredible voice and has grown incredibly in confidence. Not great song choices but he can apparently sing anything. Wish he's let the voice show and not stylize so much ( that goes a bit for Kat too but she generally keeps it bounds.
He's a likeable guy in many ways.

I thought it was going to come down to the rocker and the chick.
Good on the show and American voters for ending with this unusual trio. :clap:


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Kat is so much better when she's trying to be subtle. There are so many (predominantly America) female singers who want to vamp and do runs and riffs off the melody that it gets really annoying after a while. 

I feel like she's trying to be that singer but that is not who she really is. Her charisma kind of goes into hiding when she starts singing that way. 

I actaully liked some elements of the last number more than the over the rainbow version b/c it seemed like she was enjoying it and having fun with it. They seem determined to stamp that out of her which is a shame. I think that the audience really responds to that style.

Like I said, if she can find herself (i.e. have fun with the stuff she's singing and not try to be someone she's not - Christina) before next week then she will win. 

If not Taylor (who knows what he does best - soulful numbers that start slow and end with a big finish) will pull it off I think. 

It's too bad that he got asked to do You Are So Beautiful tonight (not that he sang it poorly), he would have brought the house down with With a Little Help From My Friends - Joe Cocker style. Would've killed 'em. Maybe next week.

I still can't believe that they chose Dancing in the Dark, of all the Springsteen songs. There are so many that would have been better.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

http://dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp

has been bang on in their predictions are showing Kat and Taylor in the final but it's close with Kat and Elliot so who knows.
They called the Chris ejection right and Kat was only a bit ahead on that one. Suspicions seem to be that she gets more text votes which don't show on the dial assessement ( by busy signal ) projections.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

My wife and I were talking about what artist we would enjoy listening to on the radio. The order went like this:

Elliott
Taylor
Kat

In terms of performances (visually), the order went as follows:

Taylor
Kat
Elliott

Listening back to the performances on z103.5 this morning, I actually felt that Elliott did a better job - especially with the Journey track. Wow. Kat? I still think she had a great night and that the judges were way too hard on her. Taylor has always remained my favourite though. Always.

At any rate, I must agree with the Doc: a most unusual trio.

On another note: what the FRACK is going on with the "judges" (using that term loosely - commentators would be a better word). Have they ALL drank from the fountain that is Paula Abdul? They were embarrassing, making Idol last night more a show about them, their antics and foolhardiness than the performers on stage.

...and what's with the cameras zooming in on dead-beat stars during the opening sequence? Leeza Gibbons was there last night. Um...who cares.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I also think it's Kat and Taylor in the final, with the pretty Kat winning. At least, Taylor stopped his woo hoos. MacDoc, when the heck did Fantasia win 6 grammys? And I will say it again, with the exception of Kelly, today, May 17th, all the other winners/runnersup fall into the "Where are they now" category, even Fantasia with the 6 grammys she never won.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sorry nominations



> Awards
> 
> Wins
> 2004 Billboard single of the year, "I Believe"
> ...





> Post-Idol career
> 
> I Believe
> Now billed as just Fantasia, she released her first single in June 2004 on the RCA record label. The single included "I Believe" – cowritten by former Idol contestant Tamyra Gray (who also sang backup on it) – which Fantasia performed on the finale of Idol, the Aretha Franklin hit "Chain of Fools" (released before on an American Idol compilation), and her signature version of "Summertime". The single entered the Billboard Hot 100 at number one, the first artist to do so with her first record. [4] On the sales chart, the single spent 11 consecutive weeks at number one (10 weeks in Canada), giving it the longest consecutive stay at #1 on that chart for an American Idol contestant. The CD, "I Believe", went on to become the top selling single of 2004 in the U.S and has since been certified double platinum by the CRIA.
> ...


Not bad for a functional illiterate single mom.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Definitely. But they will not have staying power. It's their 15 minutes of fame and that's it. But hey, they will still have had more $$$ than I will ever make, so good for them.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow. Hmmm. Going to be an interesting final.....

M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh my 50 million votes!!

33.63
33.26
33.06

Yikes. I enjoyed the show tonight. :clap: Should be quite the final.

•••

Geez I have hard time understanding your "no staying power" and 15 minutes of fame. Kelly Clarkson is now four years into her career and just soaring. I mean she's on here third album and she's touring with her own show.
Her current album Breakaway has sold 5.1 million copies...that's 4 years later.

Also you don't get nominated for Grammies without a lot respect in the industry.
The summary of the Idol careers and sales level on tonight's show was most impressive.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I always stated "with Kelly Clarkson as an exception".


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Is this another "exception"  ?

Fantasia released an album, Free Yourself, in November 2004. It debuted at #8 on the Billboard 200 pop album chart, *selling 240,000 copies in its first week. Just two months after its release, it sold over one million copies and went platinum. To date, it has shipped over 2 million copies in the U.S,and sold 1.8 million copies.*

and there are several others with decent sales numbers as well.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Arrgghhh!  My last post on this thread. Good luck, Kat! Hope you win! On to the "Lost" thread.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Oh my 50 million votes!!
> 
> 33.63
> 33.26
> 33.06


i'd like to see some independant accounting on that
and not someone like arthur anderson


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Should be a good finale. Still hope Taylor wins it all...liked him from his first audition.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I enjoy Taylor's entertainment as well. I wonder about his "hollywood star" quality. He may be more apt to hosting a show than being the star of a show. Regardless his performances Tuesday night, barring "Dancing in the dark" were really good.

I hope he wins.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Round 1 to Taylor


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

overkill said:


> Round 1 to Taylor


Ditto.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Wow. if Kat is just going to rely on stuff she's done before that people liked (repeating Soemwhere Over The Rainbow next), she's in deep trouble.

Looks like she didn't find herself in time...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> Wow. if Kat is just going to rely on stuff she's done before that people liked (repeating Soemwhere Over The Rainbow next), she's in deep trouble.
> 
> Looks like she didn't find herself in time...


couldnt agree more...i think in the finals, you need some up tempo songs to really get the crowd their live and at home into it....taylor knows how to do that...kat is just really boring to me right now and has been for a while.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

if find myself changing channels to the hockey game while kat is singing 'somewhere over the rainbow', how unfortunate!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

overkill said:


> if find myself changing channels to the hockey game while kat is singing 'somewhere over the rainbow', how unfortunate!


@#[email protected]!#! There's a hockey game??


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

I'm tellin' ya though, if Taylor pulls "With a Little Help From My Friends" out of the hat, he's got it for sure.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Well another retread and I think Taylor just left the door open. That was not as strong as the first time he performed it.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I agree, Kat gets 2nd round. Not a bad performace from Taylor, but there was room for so much more.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wow Kat has a debut single and she has not won yet. I guess Taylor gets one also for his finale. Talk about the marketing machine starting up!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

She really could have pulled it off there but it was not as strong as it could have been.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Wow. Simon does want her to win.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Thank god a changed the channel and saw the Oilers score. 1-0 Edmonton...Kat was brutal in my books. She was all over the map on that one. I dont like when she has to sing the low notes because it just does not sound in key to me.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Taylor's night. He rocked that last song for me. Well done indeed!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

OK Taylor's got it ...

Wasn't the greatest song in the world but Randy's right, Taylor knows who he is.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> OK Taylor's got it ...
> 
> Wasn't the greatest song in the world but Randy's right, Taylor knows who he is.


Song was not the greatest, but he made it all Hicks on that one. He really can deliver powerful endings to his songs. Very nice way to end it for him...Go Taylor. Hes got my vote, and has since he first auditioned.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Great show tonight.

For moi, there were far too many "wincing" moments when Kat sang her numbers. I also felt her repeat performances tired and well...yeah.

Taylor took the show, even though his last number was weak. It's an anyone's game now.

Now, if I can hijack this thread: we held our OWN finale show at school today with the students. And guess what? We had Canadian Idol judge, Farley Flex judge!!! YEAH! Check out our web site for all the pics and info. FUN!

http://www.cheyneidol.fun.to


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Kat - Cherry Tree even better than the first time. Simply a far more professional performance than Taylor's. You could see she didn't like the judge comments which were awful. Like "what the hell does it take to please you guys". I couldn't agree more.

Taylor is entertaining but no particular voice quality. Don't like Wonder so I'm biased

But the judges - yuck - slanted. I think they are trying for a Taylor win to "break the cycle". Sucks.

Kat - Over the Rainbow - now that's a real voice - acapella in the Kodak Theatre. 
This one a bit better than the first time she did it.
No over singing - kept it to the spirit of the song.

Judges at least caught the improvement over the first time.
She's really genuine - so is Taylor but Kat is the singer....Taylor the entertainer.

I don't see Taylor a star tho a good entertainer .Kat's a star - period and has the talent and looks for it.

Levon I like the song - good song for Taylor - shows up the problems with his voice which were noted.
The judging seems a bit scripted.

Kat - a debut single!!!!...Hmm- didn't much like the song either. Showed her range but no Idol moment on that.

Taylor single- a better song and suited to him but he's nowhere the singer Kat is.
We'll see ...

( caught the late version after watching the Oiler thrilla )

••

Dial Idol has Taylor ahead BUT Kat's strength is in the west so still a few hours before phone lines close.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Its going to be a close one tonight! I do hope Taylor can win it as he has been the most consistant of the two all season long for me. I know that Kat is very talented but maybe she needs a little more work on her performances so that she can get a bit of the 'entertainer' in her. Many times over the past few weeks I was just not agreeing with what she was either singing or how she was sounding. If its meant to be, it would be:

Kat on Broadway and Taylor in Vegas!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I noticed on a number of sites fans feel Kat was being biased against.
Equipment failure....on a finale!! Opening lines on the debut single were scored way too low .......a few other items cited.
Sure seemed uphill for her the last three rounds. Dial Idol is giving the nod to Taylor but they've been wrong at times tho not often.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I thought Taylor's last song wrapped it up for him.
MacDoc's love of Kate may be in itself biased with his appreciation for 20-something females.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A factor for me but also for fans and c'mon - she's got a trained spectacular voice - Taylor's not close thos he emotes and entertains - he's not much of a singer.
The only one close to Kat was Elliot for voice quality.

The corp wanted a boy winner this time - that "debut single" was a disgrace an not because of Kat. Simon's initial assessment of Taylor to not even let him in the competition was closer to the truth about his voice and antics.
The guy can entertain.
But hey look at Dylan...can't sing either and he's out lasted many with far better voices....much to my dismay.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Happy 65th Birthday to Mr. Dylan himself today :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good.... mandatory retirement


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Demeanour means a lot in these competitions.... there were a few moments, for both finalists, that I found a little off. Kat's giggling like a schoolgirl (nervousness, it appeared) is off-putting. Similarly, Taylor lost the smile a couple of times while on close-up, and he genuinely appeared to be upset with something.

I do think Kat has great talent, and while the voice has potential, I felt like iLabmAn: too many "wince" moments as she performs. And she is certainly attractive - but (putting on fashionista cap) some of her dresses were far-from-flattering: you can be the record company will drop a personal trainer on her to flatten out those thighs. You know the vicious pressure women are under to be "perfect". I could see Kat doing a Shania thing.... anything to define herself as an artist, 'cause "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" just isn't going to hit top-20.

Taylor: I'm wondering how he's going to eventually be packaged. The man is certainly an entertainer, and I do enjoy his performances. But: with a voice that distinctive, he needs to find songs that can push what range he has (not much, but that can be worked around). The debut album should be interesting.

Well... Tonight's the night!


M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fair assessment CM. Kat has been plagued by nervousness which is somewhat endearing and understandable but conflicts with the really pro voice and sometimes knock em dead looks.

Dial Idol still has Taylor as winner. We shall see.

I like Taylor - anyone who can play a harmonica gets a nod.
I'd say he's be better live - I can see him in smaller venues interacting with the audience.

Stuff like Cherry Tree suits Kat for music video and studio work - she reminds me of a young Stevie Nicks without quite the hard edges and if she gets the right material/producer could do well. Over the Rainbow is stupid for this girl tho she did a credible job.
I'm never fond of the arrangements in the finals - overwhelms the singers.

Did not realize Kat has quite a pro level CV already - shows in the voice quality tho.
I think there will be several decent careers launched from this years group.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wow - Chris Daughtrey ROCKS! I gotta pick up that single by Live!

And Kellie Pickler... sigh... kelly, kelly, kelly.... what kind of future awaits you? Maybe less a singing career, and more a sitcom career?

Ah! Meatloaf just came on stage. Cooooool!


M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

eeeeee-yikes! Oh, man, that hurt.... the meat man is not exactly "on" tonight... talk about a "wince" moment. Kat was good, but not a great pairing... shame...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh my word....

Stick a fork in meat loaf. 

Where's the barf emoticon.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yah! There ya go, Taylor! Play that harmonica, man!


M


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Oh my word....
> 
> Stick a fork in meat loaf.
> 
> Where's the barf emoticon.


kat certainly had the "girls" out on display


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Always nice to see Mary J. Blige - but it would have been nice to have her perform one of her own tunes... 


M


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

CubaMark said:


> Always nice to see Mary J. Blige - but it would have been nice to have her perform one of her own tunes...
> 
> 
> M


I'm kind of partial to that one.  

Tony Braxton.... man, where is that barf emoticon.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Yowzers! Tie me down... Toni Braxton?!

and... Hey! Kat took my advice and went with a Shania tune! 

M


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Toni Toni: what happened to you? Her performance was totally laughable....argh.

Ok...the ladies are on now. Shania Twain track. Ok. Overall....weak performances...Mandisa: not bad....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Er... oops. Guess I need to spend some more time with Mary J. 

and with respect, Mr. Mayor, Toni is <img src="http://www.info.uni-karlsruhe.de/~uebprakt/WS9899/icons/hot.gif">


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I tuned in a bit late just after the 'painful" awards. - sounds like I didn't miss much. Caught the harmonica gig. Enjoyed that.
Wow Eliots confidence just shines......amazing change for the boy :clap:

The girls across the board are waaaaaaay better than the boys as a group. There are a few careers in that bunch. Paris still sparkles. Marisa has a voice that deserved to go further.
Enjoyed that :clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Give me a moment... or four... have to disinfect my eardrums after that Clay Aitken bit... (shudder)

XX) 
M


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Joys of turning down the headset 
There are some very enjoyable singers tho.
Lisa Tucker and Paris Bennett both entertain me. Nice to hear Warwick :clap:


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

the Clay Aitken part was one of the best! haha! the look on his face, i think he scared Clay


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hah! I'm glad they ran that bit with "Brokenote Mountain" - the cowboys should go on tour together... 

M


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

PRINCE?!?!?! What the hell are you doing there? 

 

Prince on American Idol. :yikes:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Cute girls tho 

Sexy dress Kat - 

and that duet sure showed who the "singer" is.

Taylor is just so far out his league vocally.

64 million votes!!!

Taylor wins - too bad for Kat 
Nice guy tho.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Taylor is the MAN!

M


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

If you told me this 2 months ago I would have laughed!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Me too.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is it just me or is Taylor's voice sucking majorly on his victory tune?


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I am very happy. Surprised somewhat....but very happy.

Go TAYLOR!!!!!!!

Again, if I can hijack this thread a bit: our school ran it's OWN Idol show as many of ya know. Our finale was held on Tuesday and after the voting we have a WINNER!!!! Check out all the highlights and the winner at our web site:

http://www.cheyneidol.fun.to

FUN!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It's nice how they kept the finale low-key. Not over-the-top or anything.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

mrjimmy said:


> Is it just me or is Taylor's voice sucking majorly on his victory tune?



be careful mentioning "sucking" on a show with Ryan Seacrest


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Taylor can't really sing - he got away with a con job. It sure showed tonight.
He's a charming entertainer.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> Taylor can't really sing - he got away with a con job. It sure showed tonight.
> He's a charming entertainer.


I was going to make a comparison to Bush, but didn't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Well done Taylor. Been my fav since the beginning. Meat loaf needs to be put back in the oven, because hes not ready for any comback! yeesh.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

If Taylor was judged on his performance last night he would have lost
He went off key and voice cracked more than once

Kat sang quite well and that dress she wore in the Meatloaf duet left very little to the imagination


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Over 40 million viewers for the last 30 mins of the show. That is incredible for a show in its 5th season. Looks like Idol has a heathly future. The finale is starting to turn into a second Superbowl! Scary.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

When the Olympics were on Ryan was comparing numbers and even against stuff like figure skating Idol was over twice the ratings.

It's the back stories that hook me and also seeing the change over time from audition to final.

BTW *So you think you can Dance* is on from Fox and it's not bad. Similar format.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Yeah my fiance is a fan of "So you think you can dance"...saw a bit of it last night, especially the one guy who did a face plant into the floor! ouch!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Darnit - went to iTunes looking to pick up Live's "Mystery" (the song performed with Chris Daughtry) - but it's not in the Canadian store yet (it is on the U.S. store).

Excellent tune....


M


----------

